# Norwegian Fjord Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

simply awful! you must get rid of him by trailering him to my house, where I will kindly take him off your hands.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

No fair Tiny, you have the advantage of being closer so can get to him faster than I can!:think:

Sorry Boosteddreams that I don't know enough about Fjords to give you a critique but the overall impression I get of him is that I think he is wrapped up in a nice package with a bow on top. His neck looks short but I have a feeling that is a breed standard since most I've seen do. Could possibly be a little butt high if he was standing square but since I'm a quarter horse person a little butt high doesn't faze me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute cute cute. typical fjord . no major faults. they are little draft horses . 
again .. cute cute cute


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The ONLY thing I will say is he MIGHT be a little back at the knee and he MIGHT be a little straight behind. Nothing glares at me tho I think his feet need doing. 

I rarely see this breed and he looks quite typical. 

He is also cute as cute can be!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I love Fjords, and a several friends that have them (one has three!). They use them for everything thing including hunter paces.

Very game to do anything!


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> simply awful! you must get rid of him by trailering him to my house, where I will kindly take him off your hands.


I appreciate your offer, TinyLiny, but I think I'll suffer through this one. 



JCnGrace said:


> No fair Tiny, you have the advantage of being closer so can get to him faster than I can!:think:
> 
> Sorry Boosteddreams that I don't know enough about Fjords to give you a critique but the overall impression I get of him is that I think he is wrapped up in a nice package with a bow on top. His neck looks short but I have a feeling that is a breed standard since most I've seen do. Could possibly be a little butt high if he was standing square but since I'm a quarter horse person a little butt high doesn't faze me.


Thank you! Short and chunky is how most of them are, it seems. His neck is actually longer than it looks, but it's so wide it makes it look kinda stubby.  I was actually wondering if he was a tad butt-high while looking at him yesterday, so I think you may be right.



stevenson said:


> he is cute cute cute. typical fjord . no major faults. they are little draft horses .
> again .. cute cute cute


Thank you! I think he's the cutest horse on the planet, but I may be a _teeny_ bit biased.



Elana said:


> The ONLY thing I will say is he MIGHT be a little back at the knee and he MIGHT be a little straight behind. Nothing glares at me tho I think his feet need doing.
> 
> I rarely see this breed and he looks quite typical.
> 
> He is also cute as cute can be!


Thank you! You're much better at picking up little things like that than I am (and I know the feathers make it a little trickier to see the details). I think he was at 6-7 weeks at that point; he's on a six-week schedule now. 



sarahfromsc said:


> I love Fjords, and a several friends that have them (one has three!). They use them for everything thing including hunter paces.
> 
> Very game to do anything!


They're so cool! I'm new to Fjords and have only had him for four months, but he is such a fun, curious little character. Everyone at the barn LOVES him.


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

boosteddreams said:


> I appreciate your offer, TinyLiny, but I think I'll suffer through this one.
> 
> Well i don't want you to suffer through it,so just send him to me.:lol: Very cute horse love his look,very sturdy.:wink:


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

I like that he's not fat! That's an accomplishment! He looks strong and hardy!

I love my Fjord. <3 <3


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

jazzy475 said:


> Well i don't want you to suffer through it,so just send him to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks! You are all so kind to want to help me out. 



Cindyg said:


> I like that he's not fat! That's an accomplishment! He looks strong and hardy!
> 
> I love my Fjord. <3 <3


Thank you! I'm pretty obsessive about weight on this guy. I want him to have a long, healthy life, so I'm giving him the best care I can.

Fjords rock!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhh, count me in as another one who loves Fjords!

He's simply cute as a button, he's sooo beautiful!


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

Remali said:


> Ohhh, count me in as another one who loves Fjords!
> 
> He's simply cute as a button, he's sooo beautiful!


They're awesome horses. Thank you! It's wonderful to hear such positive feedback.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree with Cindyg, a pony that looks that good is quite an accomplishment. As a fellow pony owner I applaud you! :clap:


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

LittleBayMare said:


> I agree with Cindyg, a pony that looks that good is quite an accomplishment. As a fellow pony owner I applaud you!


Haha, thank you! I'm a little obsessive about his diet and probably drive the caretaker nuts sometimes, but I have a happy, healthy pony to show for it.


----------

